# Sistema inutilizzabile durante accesso al disco...

## ReDirEct__

Salve a tutti... come da topic.... è un bel pò di tempo che gentoo mi fa questo servizietto... nella parte in inglese del forum ho trovato un post a riguardo... ma è lunghissimo e sinceramente non ho nemmeno capito se hanno trovato una soluzione... Qualcuno ha avuto/ha il mio stesso problema ed è riuscito a risolvere??

Capita soprattutto che quando il sistema swappa, il mouse è inutilizzabile... poi quando uso vmware non vi dico... fino a qualche mese fa mai avuto problemi... e ora... 

L'unica cosa che ho capito è che ha a che fare con l'algoritmo di scheduling del kernel... ma sinceramente non so dove mettere le mani per aggiustare la situazione...

Spero possiate aiutarmi...

Edit: Per i dettagli sul sistema vedi 3° post (scusate se non ho fornito subito i dettagli)Last edited by ReDirEct__ on Sat Oct 11, 2008 1:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

 *ReDirEct__ wrote:*   

> nella parte in inglese del forum ho trovato un post a riguardo

 ehm... il mio nipotino lo scorso fine settimana mi ha tirato in terra la sfera di cristallo e non posso scrutare nell'inscibile senza...

iniziare con il riportare il link a codesto post e dare qualche dettaglio in più... che so la versione del kernel... che bestia è la MB... se hai una gpu del piffero (nvidia/ati, possano sempre morir tutti tra atroci tormenti)... come lo hai compilato... un estratto intelligente della configurazione (ovvero non senza commenti ma senza parti inutili)... se è una cosa che ti capita solo su AMD64 ma non su altri pc... etc.

Anche il mio pc ha fatto i capricci ma uno dei problemi era creato dall'hangcheck in combinazione con msi o qualcosa del genere. Verificare la dsdt e le altre opzioni neanche guasta. E neppure escludere eventuali errori in HW.

Ma dato che non ci sono indovini nel forum, fino a che non fornisci qualche indicazione utile ti arrangi, finanche i sintomi non mi è riuscito di capire quali possano essere.

A titolo di informazione ti rammento che la lingua napoletana e la sua articolazione di frase e pensiero, rispetto a quella italiana, tendono ad una maggiore, sovente eccessiva, dovizia di particolari, persino ininfluenti o fuorvianti ma mai, ripeto mai, alla renitenza.

[sarcasmo "politicamente" scorretto]Ovviamente il dato che mi prendo la briga di rispondere dovrebbe essere un chiaro indicatore della volontà di scherzare sulla mancanza e pertanto il testo di cui sopra andrebbe inteso come una giocosa presa in giro e non come aspro richiamo al rispetto di draconiane regole.

Lo chiarisco sempre a beneficio dei più "furbi"[/sarcasmo "politicamente" scorretto]

----------

## ReDirEct__

Purtroppo non sono ancora molto pratico con gentoo (linux in generale)... e non so cosa possa essere utile ai fini delle risoluzine del problema. Per questo aspetto sempre che qualcuno, che possa aver inquadrato il problema, mi dica quali informazioni devo fornire... il fatto di non aver dato ulteriori dettagli sulla configurazione hardware è stata "semi-voluta"  nel senso che, spulciando un pò il forum inglese, mi è sembrato che questo fosse un problema comune a molti utlizzatori di gentoo a 64 bit e ho dato per scontato che nel forum italiano se ne fosse già parlato (anche se in effetti non sono riuscito a trovare niente attraverso la ricerca)... In ogni caso... 

Il topic che ho trovato è questo:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-482731-highlight-amd+slow+disk.html

Il mio sistema:

AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+

Asus A8N-SLI Deluxe aggiornata con l'ultimo bios disponibile

Scheda Video nvidia XFX 6600 gt

Memorie OCZ ddr 400 platinum rev. 2

3 Hard disk (1 pata, 2 sata).. ho letto da qualche parte che mettere un hd pata insieme ad hd sata può dare qualche problema... ma non ricordo con precisione

Sul pata c'è linux in dual boot con windows.

emerge info:

```
Portage 2.1.4.4 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 29 Sep 2008 20:00:02 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r14, 2.5.2-r7

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -msse3"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -msse3"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/desktop-effects /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 arts berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cddb cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam ffmpeg firefox fortran gcj gdbm gif glitz gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog java javascript jpeg kde kerberos lcd ldap libnotify mad midi mikmod mmx mng mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session sndfile spell spl sqlite sqlite3 srt sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcl tcpd theora tiff tk truetype type1 unicode usb v4l vorbis wmf wxwindows x264 xine xml xorg xpm xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="g15" LINGUAS="it" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Uso gnome, e il kernel è compilato dalle gentoo-sources (se ti servono altre info dimmelo)...

Non posso dirti se capita anche su altri pc perchè per ora ho solo questo  :Razz: ...

Per la configurazione del kernel non so davvero quale parte possa essere utile e quale no... se mi dai qualche dritta in modo da non incasinare il topic te la posto (anche perchè penso che sia la il problema)...

Se mi spieghi che roba è il dsdt gli dò un'occhiata volentieri  :Wink: ...

Un'ultima cosa... i sintomi si manfestano soprattutto quando emergo qualcosa... il puntatore va a scatti e non reagisce subito ai movimenti del mouse... l'avvio delle appicazioni è molto lento (exaile ad esempio ci mette quasi un minuto ad avviarsi)...

questo è tutto.... credo...   :Confused: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Io uso un amd64 e non ho mai avuto un problema del genere.

Potrebbe essere un problema di DMA(?).

----------

## djinnZ

Ho preso in prestito una sfera di cristallo e scrutando nelle ombre mi pare di capire che il tuo problema è che quando lanci una elaborazione piuttosto pesante o fai qualcosa che implica un pesante accesso al disco il mouse impazzisce, la tastiera si blocca sulle maiuscole e cose del genere, senza bloccare il pc, che dopo un poco (all'incirca, il tempo che ci vuole, diciamo) torna normale.

Mi pareva di aver capito che il tuo computer si bloccava del tutto o impazziva a tempo indefinito.

Strano perchè sono cose che in genere affliggono altri profili ma la soluzione è semplicissima, basta adeguare la configurazione del kernel. In effetti la cosa è già stata discussa nel forum italiano ma visto che faccio prima a ripetere andiamo avanti.

Se sei partito dalla configurazione di default del kernel piuttosto che da quella gentoo disponibile attraverso genkernel ben ti sta, se la hai usata così come è ben ti sta lo stesso.

Avvia genkernel (se lo hai configurato per disabilitare il make mrproper ripristina o usa il parametro --mrproper) con l'opzione --menuconfig o --gconfig, fai te, e:

disabiliti il supporto per la vecchia libata (avere sia la vecchia libata che la nuova libsata insieme, su alcuni controller multifunzione, potrebbe rallentare il sistema ma è un problema di configurazione al massimo, linux e l'hardware non c'entrano niente, mi pare più che altro una leggenda urbana da windozziano/ubuntutonto), abiliti il kernel premptive (), aumenti i tick etc. e prendi l'occasione per fare pulizia e togliere di mezzo eventuali driver inutili, funzioni di debugging che agli inizi non saprai neppure a cosa servono etc.

Gli elementi critici sono:

Processor type and features -> Preemption Model (seleziona "Voluntary Kernel Preemption" o "Preemptible Kernel" )

Processor type and features -> Preemptible RCU (abilitare/disabilitare bada che su ati non è utilizzabile con i driver binari, su nvidia non so)

Processor type and features -> Timer frequency (almeno a 300 ma ti consiglio 1000)

Device Drivers -> Character devices -> Hangcheck timer (disabilitare)

ed infine

Device Drivers -> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (disabilitare)

Ti voglio avvisare, se usi la vecchia libata (ovvero vedi l'hd pata come /dev/hd* invece che come /dev/sd*) che l'unico modo semplice per passare alla nuova gestione è avviare tramite l'initrd e passare il parametro real_root=/dev/disk/by-label/vattelappesca (o by-uuid).

Fatto questo verifica se non hai in cron la chiamata automatica al benedetto updatedb (di slocate) ogni giorno, può essere anche quella ad imballare il pc.

Poi dovrebbe andare tutto bene (SSFSS   :Laughing:  ).

[OT]ripeto ai "furbi" che sto scherzando e colgo l'occasione per segnalarti che quell'AMD64 nel titolo non ci azzecca un beneamato e che se fossi stato più chiaro sin dall'inizio, avresti risparmiato tempo e graziato il forum dal mio solito trolleggio logorroico[/OT]

----------

## ReDirEct__

Sinceramente mi dispiace di averti fatto perdere tempo, più che altro, per starmi dietro... comunque proverò ha cambiare la configurazione... 

Ma non ho capito perchè dici che amd64 nel titolo non c'entri: posso capire che poteva essere fuorviante, dato che non ti ho segnalato il topic inglese sin dall'inizio, ma non vedo perchè non l'avrei dovuto mettere. Il topic che ti ho segnalato porta amd64 nel titolo, ed alcune delle modifiche al kernel che mi hai consigliato di apportare le ho fatte già un pò di tempo fa, dopo aver letto il topic che ti ho postasto (ma non ho risolto, tu sei stato più specifico quindi incrocio le dita  :Very Happy: ). Facendo 2+2 ho pensato che il mio problema potesse essere lo stesso considerando che il titolo del topic nella parte inglese è: AMD64 system slow/unresponsive during disk access... Cioè non penso di aver sbagliato il ragionamento... Questo per farti capire che non è che faccio le cose a testa di ca**o. Ma da quanto ho capito, il problema riguarda anche altri tipi di processori, quindi il ragionamento è sbagliato e ho preso un abbaglio.

Poi ti ripeto: avevo dato troppo per scontato che il problema era già stato affrontato... e a quanto pare è così (non voglio dire che non dovevo essere specifico, solo che mi ero fatto un'idea diversa sulla situazione del mio piccì)... anzi, se mi segnali anche il topic in cui se n'è parlato te ne sarei grato (almeno prendo qualche spunto anche da li)... sarà che sono io che non so usare il motore di ricerca del forum (ho avuto sempre qualche problema con le ricerche sul forum di gentoo), ma non sapendo nemmeno qual era il problema (pensavo che riguardasse strettamente gli amd64 ma sembra nn sia così) non avevo idea di cosa cercare... 

Intanto provo a vedere se riesco a risolvere come mi hai consigliato...

----------

## Laux

Giusto a titolo di cronaca, proprio perchè mi sento toccato nel "single core", la mia Gentoo AMD64 non ha mai patito di questi problemi di accesso al disco: dare la colpa alle AMD64 è riduttivo.

Visto che vai a mettere le mani nel kernel, ti ricordo di usare genkernel, se non altro ti risparmia alcuni passaggi, oltre al fatto di essere più che utile  :Wink: 

Poi ho notato una cosa, mi correggano i guru se sbaglio, ma hai la ccache disabilitata, abilitandola dovresti velocizzare proprio la compilazione e credo, ridurre i tempi di stallo che riscontri.

Mo per curiosità ti chiedo: ma c'è spazio sufficiente su disco?

----------

## Peach

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Io uso un amd64 e non ho mai avuto un problema del genere.
> 
> Potrebbe essere un problema di DMA(?).

 

```
# emerge -av hdparm
```

```
# hdparm -I /dev/sda

# hdparm -Tt /dev/sda
```

cambia sda con il device corretto (il tuo disco dove sta la partizione della root)

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok, io comunque con i dischi sata il DMA non lo uso!

non so perché ma sempre in questo forum avevo letto che con i dischi sata il DMA non era necessario ed effettivamente non ho alcun problema senza.

----------

## Peach

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ok, io comunque con i dischi sata il DMA non lo uso!
> 
> non so perché ma sempre in questo forum avevo letto che con i dischi sata il DMA non era necessario ed effettivamente non ho alcun problema senza.

 

si ma lui linux ce l'ha sul disco pata!

----------

## fbcyborg

Allora OK!  :Smile:  era un particolare che mi era sfuggito, sebbene il discorso del DMA è la prima cosa che mi è venuta in mente a prescindere, dal momento che anche io ebbi un problema simile con tali dischi!  :Smile: 

----------

## ReDirEct__

 *Laux wrote:*   

> Giusto a titolo di cronaca, proprio perchè mi sento toccato nel "single core", la mia Gentoo AMD64 non ha mai patito di questi problemi di accesso al disco: dare la colpa alle AMD64 è riduttivo.
> 
> Visto che vai a mettere le mani nel kernel, ti ricordo di usare genkernel, se non altro ti risparmia alcuni passaggi, oltre al fatto di essere più che utile 
> 
> Poi ho notato una cosa, mi correggano i guru se sbaglio, ma hai la ccache disabilitata, abilitandola dovresti velocizzare proprio la compilazione e credo, ridurre i tempi di stallo che riscontri.
> ...

 

Ho dato la colpa agli amd solo perchè il post in inglese dava la colpa agli amd  :Very Happy: ... 

Per genkernel: non avevo idea che utilizzasse alcune impostazioni di default proprio per gento.. o meglio, pensavo che anche compilando le gentoo-sources a manina avrei avuto bene o male la stessa configurazione... proverò ad usare genkernel... 

Comunque, ora che ci penso, il problema ho cominciato ad averlo non appena è stato implementato il nuovo scheduler (quindi dal kernel 2.6.23 se non erro)... 

Per il ccache: non so come è disabilitato... forse l'ho disabilitato temporaneamente per qualche pacchetto che non voleva compilare e poi ho dimenticato di riabilitarlo  :Razz: ...

Comunque mi sto mettendo al lavoro con il kernel...

Se continua a dare problemi vi facico sapere... grazie per l'aiuto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

Il discorso del dma vale per la vecchia libata, con la nuova o viene abilitato di default o vuol dire che non funziona (ed abilitandolo sono rogne).

ccache su diversi mattoni in realtà rallenta le operazioni e mi ha dato diversi problemi di corruzione in passato. Non è che sia il massimo IMHO.

Amd64  è fuorviante perchè lo scheduling male impostato è un problema di configurazione del kernel che non c'entra nulla con la cpu (ed è un dettaglio, ricomciamo con le polemiche?).

----------

## ReDirEct__

salve di nuovo a tutti... solo ora ho avuto un pò di tempo per cercare di sistemare il kernel... solo volevo sapere una cosa...

siccome ho usato il kernel di default... non ho mai usato genkernel... se passo ora all'utilizzo di genkernel rischio di sputtanare tutto o posso andare tranquillo come mi hai suggerito?

Altrimenti posso fare tutto questo senza passare per genkernel? questo te lo chiedo perchè ho notato che parlavi di initrd... e non so se è già attivo nella configurazione del kernel di default... anche se ora sono andato a guardare e nel grub.conf ho questa riga:

```
initrd (hd0,0)/boot/fbsplash-gentoo-1280x1024
```

che ho messo quando ho installato le splashutils... che mi consigli?... ho solo paura di sputtanare tutto...

----------

